
A link-aggregator for writing-related articles - lainon
https://write.narwhal.space/
======
azeirah
...Why the name narwhal.space?

~~~
kijin
It's a reference to space narwhals [1], a common meme in some circles.

[1]
[https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=space+narwhal&source=lnms&...](https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=space+narwhal&source=lnms&tbm=isch)

------
jpster
Very cool. There are many aspiring entrepreneurs on HN and writers are
entrepreneurs, too, so there may be something for the other to learn from
either side. Spotted this article about time management on the site which
could be helpful to any hacker holding down a day job and a side project.
[http://www.sfwa.org/2017/06/finding-elusive-writing-
time/](http://www.sfwa.org/2017/06/finding-elusive-writing-time/)

------
chucksmash
Whence you can find the sentence:

> In terms of speech act theory, his locutionary acts — the things he says —
> are the same as his illocutionary acts — the meanings underlying what he
> says

------
nickpsecurity
It's more like Barnacl.es in that it's a highly-focused aggregator using the
Lobsters engine. Upvoting it, though, in case any literature lovers would find
it interesting.

------
alistproducer2
I've always wanted to be a good writer and have been looking for another
productive time waster. Thanks so much for posting this because I've already
read about 3 things that really interested me.

~~~
roryisok
My sentiments exactly, I've bookmarked this straight away, excellent resource!

------
curiousgal
This is interesting! Does anyone have an invite?

~~~
DylanFuery
Agreed! An invite would really be helpful!

~~~
roryisok
If either of you folks get one, I'd appreciate an invite too

------
mrdrozdov
Do you think the community has professional writers or only writing
enthusiasts from the tech world? :)

~~~
nvr219
Ouch.

------
fancy_pantser
The real news here is Michael O. Church has moved into writing fiction.

[https://write.narwhal.space/u/michaelochurch](https://write.narwhal.space/u/michaelochurch)

~~~
ggambetta
Arguably, most of his contributions to Google's mailing lists were a very
strange and very long form of fiction...

~~~
logicallee
I don't know about that, but this synopsis beats 99% of book blurbs I've read:

[https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2017/04/10/farisas-
cour...](https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2017/04/10/farisas-courage-
novel-is-revision-complete/)

so fiction might well be his real calling.

------
backtoblack
Thank you for this!

------
sixhobbits
Not sure why this is titled "A Hacker News For Literature". The site is very
clearly writing focused and the about page says "This is a community based on
lobste.rs. First and foremost, Write.Narwhal.Space is a link-aggregator for
writing-related articles. If you're interested in learning more about the
writing field, bettering your writing in general, or simply talking to other
people interested in writing, definitely take a look around!"

I would suggest changing to "A Hacker News for Writing"

~~~
davidivadavid
Right. The "Hacker News for Literature" would be something closer to Arts &
Letters Daily, I suppose.

------
npxcomplete
No RSS feed....

~~~
padthai
[https://write.narwhal.space/rss](https://write.narwhal.space/rss)

